# Just a little frog room thread



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

i figured instead of starting new threads all the time, i might as well come up with one place for it all ... i'll throw in photos as they come, but here's a bit to get you guys started... enjoy the photos!

-brett

couple shots of my varaderos... this male calls allll the time, but not sure if its a pair as there hasn't been any action from his tankmate.



















The proud papa intermedius...










And some of his progeny...



















Vanzo









Super Blue









My new Solarte… The female (i hope) is very shy, but this guy sure isn't! these are my first pumilio ... loving them so far. male is VERY bold and always putting on a display for my camera =)


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice frogs. But this is a frog room thread. Lets see the room. The racks. At the very least some full tank shots.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

varanoid said:


> Nice frogs. But this is a frog room thread. Lets see the room. The racks. At the very least some full tank shots.


I agree, nice frogs but wheres the frogroom pic?


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

Great looking frogs, love those pumilios


----------



## Dew (Aug 3, 2011)

btcope said:


> i figured instead of starting new threads all the time, i might as well come up with one place for it all ... i'll throw in photos as they come, but here's a bit to get you guys started... enjoy the photos!
> 
> -brett
> 
> ...


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Love the varaderos.. nice looking frogs you have!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

varanoid said:


> Nice frogs. But this is a frog room thread. Lets see the room. The racks. At the very least some full tank shots.





ggazonas said:


> I agree, nice frogs but wheres the frogroom pic?


Yup... what they said.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah show us the room!!!!! LOL!


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Those super blues are gorgeous Brett. Nice pics. Let's see the fts.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

Alright you bunch of vultures... I'm outta town until Sunday. You'll have to wait. =)


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok guys, as requested… i busted out a photo shoot today. Enjoy the pics everyone. Thanks for looking,
Brett

First stop, Leucomelas in my living room. I have a group of 6 in this 55 gal. This was my first tank and I still really like it. Frogs are about 11 months old, can't wait to hear them call soon.









Here's one of the guys chilling on this gnarly old moldy chunk of driftwood









Into the frog room. Condo living, gotta have my toolbox somewhere. 









Here are the racks… almost fully populated. going to build a couple more twenties for the top shelf on the right eventually.









Lousy photo of the first 20 vert in the tour. This jungle houses 2.2 French Guiana Ventrimaculata from Sean Stewart. They're my most prolific breeders.









Tad Zone! Ventrimaculata on the left, Auratus and Tinctorius on the right. Also have a couple of traded tads almost out of the water. Southern Variabilis in the morphing containers. And a group of SI Anthonyi tads as well. 









20 vert that houses 2.2 Ventrimaculata 'Amazonica'. Wish i could get these guys to breed more. they very rarely drop a clutch, and yields are very low… Not sure what the problem is. I supplement all my frogs with Repashy Calcium+ every feeding.









Couple o begonias in a jar just for fun.









20 vert housing 1.1 Chazuta Intermedius and their froglet. Why yes, I do rot brooms and kill orchids like nobody's business.









10 vert housing 1.0.1 Varadero Imitators. Definitely need to replace that broom and get it out of the soil. 









Extremely rare sight in my frog room! One of my R. Lamasi 'Orange Panguana' decided not to high tail it as soon as i walked in the room!









20 vert housing 1.1.2 Orange Lamasi. No breeding from these guys… although i did see a smaller frog the other day with some markings that i didn't recognize. Perhaps they snuck one by me several months ago and I'm just a lousy frogger? Who knows.









Empty 10 vert… will probably use it to raise up Ventrimaculata froglets.









this is what 10 gallons of rex begonia looks like. there are 2 capira auratus hanging out in this thing somewhere. they're very skittish, but cool looking frogs.









The jungle cover on my super blue auratus set up. I bought this tank already made and it has a cool cave under all this growth where my frogs love to breed. Doesn't photograph well, but take my word for it. it's cool.









exo 18x18x24 that is in desperate need of plant work. Currently has my azureus in it, but I plan on moving them to a terrestrial 10 gal and getting this ready for my 4 southern variabilis when they morph out.









Don't tell her she might be moving soon. she'll get pissed and hide from me!









another 18x18x24 that needs some plant work. This one houses my 3 Tor Linbo line Variabilis. They are such sneaky little farts. I can always find one or two of them, but they stay smushed into corners and stuff. I've heard lotsa calling lately, so fingers are crossed.









The BIG EXO 36x18x24. This houses my hopeful pair of Solarte PUmilio you guys saw some photos of in the last post. I figured, might as well give them a few options for broms =). Can't wait for some of the creepers i planted to cover up that brown great stuff wall.









Mr. Solarte himself.









18" cube exo. This is one of my fav tanks. It's only been up a few months, can't wait until things start to spread out a bit. Houses 2 Vanzolinii juvies. 









Terrestrial 10 gal for my Alanis Tinc pair. Simple, but effective. They're laying about a clutch a week in the coconuts.









10 gallon terrestrial setup for my beautiful green sips. These guys have the coolest colors









He's a beaut!









The racks as seen from my froggin chair. You've been inside almost all of the tanks now. Didn't show the works in progress.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice setups! Love that solarte tank


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

btcope said:


> They are such sneaky little farts.


 Hahaha I have some very sneaky farts to  Very nice tanks btw!


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Very cool set up, my friend.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the comments y'all ... 
Update: look who crawled out of the water today!

First tad out of my trades. Southern Variabilis. he's so tiny.









-brett


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Great tour of your frog room! I am most envious of your intermedius froglet  Especially when the one I was hoping was female of mine opened HIS mouth and called right at me last night.Nice work!

Sally


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Seriously awesome. I love the single plant tanks. The simplicity is often over looked. 
I love your "super blues". I have a pair too. Shy, but so beautiful.
Great tanks!!!


----------

